# Glo-light tetras fin nipping?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have 10 glo-light tetras in my 34l tank.
they just seem to constantly be chasing eachother and taking chunks out of eachother.

why are they doing this?
could it be a space issue?
is it possible for a tetras to nip eachother until death?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All tetra nip, they are pirahna's little brothers and sisters. 

Yes, It is likely a space issue, more room to swim and they might nip much less.

Yes, it is possible for them to kill each other Pieces of fins grow back, but any blood or scale loss easily get infected and can be fatal. Tetra are more likely to kill in smaller groups, so taking away 1/2 the fish will only make things worse.

I would advise you to either move them to a 20L or a 30 gallon tank, or replace them with smaller fish as rasboras or CPDs.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yeah 10 tetra's in an 8 gallon tank overstock it just by themselves. They are quite zippy little guys, I would say minimum of 10 but a 20long would be much better.


----------

